# Best TV ad



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

My favourite is the Indians that make the Peugeot out of some wreck.

I even have it on tape.

Also, do you remember the Rolo one "HEY DUMBO"


----------



## mat (Feb 25, 2003)

yeah, that Peugeot ad is brilliant... I like any of the make-up ads that feature Laetitia Casta







shes gorgeous,

I saw a making-of that new Honda Accord car ad, the one with all the pieces of the car toppling like dominos.... apparently took them 606 takes and no computer trickery!

daily record article

cheers

mat


----------



## Paul (Mar 2, 2003)

Hi all,

The Honda ad for me. It's the only one that I don't channel hop from.

Paul D


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Like the Skoda ads.

Agree.........the Indian Pugeot ad. is great. His expression through the window near the end would have made Jack Benny laugh his socks off!!


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Guiness ad with the horses in the surf.

Does anyone know what the music is that accompanies the Lexus 4-wheel drive ad that is on at the moment?


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

Hi Simon

I think it's by Martin Grech and called "Open Heart Zoo"

Cheers

Foggy


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

You may not remember but Nissan had a take off of THE PROFESSIONALS, (Bodie and Doyle) in an add for there Almera. Hilarious
















Come to think of it..........So was the car


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

I Liked the one a while back for Strongbow. The guy at the bar dressed as a women - anyone else remember this one. Indian one second though.

G.


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Hi Foggy the one you mention (cheers) is for the Lexus SC430 AFAIK.

The one I'm thinking of is the RX330 4 wheel drive.


----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)

Another revival topic. One of my favourites.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Holy thread revival, TMB! 2003...only 15 years... :laugh:

One of my favourites was the Honda 'Cog' advert for the Accord several years ago. I don't think the whole sequence was ever shown...just edited parts to fit the time slot. This is the complete version, and this was shot in one take...it wasn't stopped and started. I have this on a complimentary DVD from Honda.


----------



## A2orry (Apr 22, 2018)

Compare the mearcat.

IT'S ONLY A FUR WOUND


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

themysterybidder said:


> Another revival topic. One of my favourites.


 I used to love melting a Caramello in my teaspoon sitting in a cup of hot Graffeo's[1] Italian roast coffee. Melty on the outside, warm and gooey on the inside, sweetness mixing with the strong coffee.

Stayed up many a night with this, fueling watching SNL (first three seasons, with the original NRFPP) and Creature Features, making model kits.

[1] San Francisco North Beach roastery.

Can we use that ad teaser on our members? "Hey there, Mr. Roger. Why are you rogering around?"


----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)

Chromejob said:


> Stayed up many a night with this, fueling watching SNL (first three seasons, with the original NRFPP) and Creature Features, making model kits.


 SNL, the good old days. If memory serves me right John Belushi and the great Dan Aykroyd were in it at that time. Love Aykroyd, and still good looking if I may add. :king:



Roger the Dodger said:


> Holy﻿﻿ thread revival, TMB! 2003...only 15﻿ years... :laugh:


 I love nostalgia! I'm going to revive some other old topics! :king:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

themysterybidder said:


> SNL, the good old days.


 Er...SNL...?


----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Er...SNL...?


 Saturday Night Live, big in America. Usually aspiring actors start there. :thumbsup:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

themysterybidder said:


> Saturday Night Live, big in America. :thumbsup:


 But not in the UK, I'm guessing. Never seen it advertised...but then I only have 5 channels...


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Like this one.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Er...SNL...?


 https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/History_of_Saturday_Night_Live_(1975-80)


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roger the Dodger said:


> But not in the UK, I'm guessing. Never seen it advertised...but then I only have 5 channels...












:laugh:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Er...SNL...?


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

No broadcast television since 2014 - best move I ever made! The adverts drive me mad.

My mate Rupert was the chap who wrote the advert that Michael Winner did ("calm down dear"). He got thrown out of the Advertising Standards Agency as a result. :laughing2dw:



Roger the Dodger said:


> ....but then I only have 5 channels...


 Wow, I'm surprised you can hear us back there in the 90s!


----------



## Andy300 (Feb 1, 2018)

Cravendales .. "Barry the Biscuit Boy" .. all day long :laugh: .. for some reason the singers voice, and the cookoo at the very ends cracks me up :laugh:


----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)

These adverts always make me smile. :thumbsup: :king:


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Andy300 said:


> Cravendales .. "Barry the Biscuit Boy" .. all day long :laugh: .. for some reason the singers voice, and the cookoo at the very ends cracks me up :laugh:


 Brilliant! :rofl: IDK about that singer's style, though; guess it makes sense. Enjoy this for afters.






OMG, I just noticed the bodies of Barry's mum and dad ... :laughing2dw:


----------



## Andy300 (Feb 1, 2018)

Class Ad :laugh:


----------

